# Hocus Pocus spellbook



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi everyone! I recently made a replica of the spellbook from the movie "Hocus Pocus", as a gift for my wife. It can be used as a Halloween prop, but it's also an actual sketchbook.

http://eyeballs-studio.blogspot.com/2018/09/hocus-pocus-book.html


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

You did a great job on this book, it's so cool!!! Thanks for sharing this tutorial, I have to try this on a few of my sketchpads!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your wife is a lucky lady, this is Rad


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's beautiful!


----------



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 17, 2013)

Hairazor said:


> Your wife is a lucky lady, this is Rad


No, I'm the lucky one, I married a woman who loves horror movies and Halloween.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

So, is there a "How-To" for this prop?
I'd like to see how you did some of it, if there isn't one, then this should really be in a different forum/category
.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

fontgeek said:


> So, is there a "How-To" for this prop?
> I'd like to see how you did some of it, if there isn't one, then this should really be in a different forum/category
> .


There is a how to in the blog link, first post.


----------

